# The Dressage and Cowboy Swap



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Seen this on a LJ community I'm apart of. Thought some of you might enjoy it! I sure did!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Horsemanship is horsemanship regardless of discipline.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Loved it! It's great to see two very differant styles of riders take one something new!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Great fun! Really interesting to see the differences and similarities in the way the horses went! Thanks for posting


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

that was good, kinda showed that the dressage rider was a bit pompous though, and funny when western rider went down on his knees and blessed himself before mounting the dressage rider


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> that was good, kinda showed that the dressage rider was a bit pompous though, and funny when western rider went down on his knees and blessed himself before *mounting the dressage rider[*/quote]
> 
> I missed that!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh gosh! I just choked!


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

Loved it!


----------



## shadyridge (Nov 15, 2009)

Watched this live on the Royal website on Saturday. Pretty interesting.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i loved this! i have seen a video of this before.... haha btu its two guys and the dressage horse si really big and the reining horse is tiny, haha then when they switch the dressage dude looks ridiculus on a tiny reiner in his fancy outfit!

haha but i didnt know they did this kinda thing so often!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

That's fun  Very similar to this video


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> That's fun  Very similar to this video
> YouTube - Fest der Pferde 2008: Klassik trifft western Smart Rattle Snake und Lausbub


thats the video ive seen!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> thats the video ive seen!!



Thats a great video. I have it on my facebook page lol


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

That was awesome  Just like Kevin said, a good horseman is a good horseman regardless of what descripline is thrown at them.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

fun video but I would love to whack whoever was screaming into the camera mic, upside her annoying head. >.<


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome Video! haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a neat video! thanks for sharing it! I also saw the other version of this, but had never seen this one. How amazing. Loved it!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Great videos. I think it is hilarious to see the tiny reiner next to the huge dressage horse...


----------

